# Dead Fish - Help!!!



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

Need your help! I found dead 2 newly added peacocks in my tank. Not sure how they died. I found them under a large coral rock. They did have scratches on their body.. so not sure if they were attached or killed by sharp edges from the coral.
The tank is about couple of months old. Once cycled (3 weeks) I added fishes in 3 batches
1st batch – 4 orange zebra’s, they were all less than 2”
2nd batch – 2 Acei white tails, 1 yellow tail, they were less than 3” and 1 Pleco.
3rd batch – 1 blue peacock and 1 small some other peacock family.(both dead now)
Tested ammonia - negative
I didn’t have PH or NO testing kit. But tested the water couple of days ago when I bought the fish from Big al’s and it was fine.
55 Gl tank
Fluval 405
water temp - 77-79
lots of river rocks, one large drift wood, several sea shells.

for now I removed the large coral rock and changed 20% of the water.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

They could have run into the coral if they were startled or being picked on but if they only have scratches and not a gash or something I do not think that would kill them ,since you just added the 2 together and both died I would be thinking they might have had something or they died from stress. I would do another 25% water change there is very little bacteria in water. Keep an eye on your other fish.Hope this helps


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you Pat. 

Sad day again.. found one more dead fish. I am going to do a 20% water change. Remove all live plants from the tank and clean my filter. Hope this is going to help. Will go to Big Al's later today to test the water.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Get your water checked you should get a test kit an API one is good that way you know right away. I would not touch the filter you might start a mini cycle and make things worse do another waterchange till you get the water checked then go from there, were there marks on the fish . Are the fish hanging at the top of the tank or are they hanging on the bottom or are they swimming around ok


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

I just replaced 20% of the water. I do see some marks on the white tails.. it looks like scrape marks.. White tails are swimming at the top.. Zebra's are on the bottom and they are acting normal.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you get your water tested if you get any more dead ones can you get a pic.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Definitely need to know your pH, nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia test results.

W


----------



## Harry (Jan 8, 2011)

ok.. I was finally able to test my water with the API testing kit.
PH - 7.6
Amonnia - 0PPM
NO2 - 0PPM
NO3 - It looked light to dark yellow.. I think it's between 0 and 5PPM

I think I found out how the fishes got their bruises. I think my yellow tail is attacking the other Cichlids. Hope this video will confirm that. I know the video is not that clear.. but you should be able to see the bruises on my 2 white tails and the yellow tail. I am thinking of taking the yellow tail back to big al's.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

So your water quality is excellent, and the pH is at near tap-water levels. I've read normal toronto pH is 7.4-7.8, and mine always measures 8.0, so I take it to mean that my test kit is wildly inaccurate.

So given that your fish seem to be swimming in really clean toronto water, I think you're right to suspect either agression, or disease, not water quality.

How is their poop? 

W


----------

